# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  συνδρομο ελλειματικης προσοχης- υπερκινητικοτητα-ADHD

## κικη

Διαβαζω ποστς που μου μιλανε για δυσκολια στην συγκεντρωση των παιδιων τους στο διαβασμα αλλα και για αντιδραστικους χαρακτηρες και απλως αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο αυτους γνωριζουν για το συνδρομο ελλειματικης προσοχης- υπερκινητικοτητα
Αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχουν αλλοι γονεις στο φορουμ που να αντιμετωπιζουν το συγκεκριμενο συνδρομο. 
Θα ηθελα να ανταλλαξω αποψεις και με αλλους γονεις, να μοιραστω την αγωνια αλλα και τις βαθυτερες ανησυχιες για τα παιδια μας.
Μπορειται να επισκεφθειτε το blog μου, θαhttp://www.dyspraxia-odyseia.blogspot.com/ καθως επισης και http://dyspraxia.gr.googlepages.com/αρχικησελιδα.

----------


## Παστελι

ναι εγω το γνωριζω .και εχω ενα τετιο παιδακιμε υπερ κινητικοτητα.ειμαι σιγουρη.

----------


## κικη

έχετε κάποια διάγνωση ή υποθέτετε από μόνη σας πως το παιδί σας έχει το συγκεκριμένο σύνδρομο; 
Έχετε κάνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο για νο το βοηθήσετε;

----------


## melene

ισως καποια χαπια να βοηθησουν..
το ιδιο εχει και ο φιλος μου αλλα τα εχει καταφερει μια χαρα και στο σχολειο και στη σχολη του..
γιατι δεν τα πατε σε καποιον παιδοψυχολογο?

----------


## κικη

εγω εχω απευθυνθει στο ιατροπαιδαγωγικο και εχουμε δεχθει βοηθεια απο ολη την ομαδα, παιδοψυχολογο, εργοθεραπευτη κλπ. Φάρμακα μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχουμε παρει, προτιμουμε να το αντιμετωπισουμε με εναλλακτικους τροπους.
Ο φιλος σου τα καταφερε γενικως καλα στην ζωη του μεχρι στιγμης;

----------


## melene

εχει οερασει πολυτεχνειο και ειναι μαλιστα και πολυ καλος φοιτητης και το προβλημα αυτου ειναι και μεγαλο σε σημειο να του μιλαω και να πρεπει να επαναλλαβω 3φορες αυτο που ειπα...χαζευει συνεχως..

----------


## κικη

οπως μου τα λες ακουγεται οτι τα πηγε αρκετα καλα, παιρνει φαρμακα, εχει κανει συγκεκριμενες θεραπειες οταν ηταν μικρος;

----------


## Θεοφανία

κική......ξέρεις τι μου κάνει εντύπωση?
από το Μάρτη που έθεσες το θέμα, μέχρι και σήμερα, έχουν περάσει σχεδόν έξι μήνες. Σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα δεν επισκεφθηκες κάποιον παιδοψυχολόγο-ειδικό?
Μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο το διάστημα γι αυτό το θίγω...

----------


## melene

οχι τιποτα.εμαθε να ζει με αυτο και απλα να καταβαλλει περισσοτερη προσπαθεια απο τους αλλους.δεν τον ενοχλει καν εμενα περισσοτερο με ενοχλει επειδη χρειαζεται να του τα λεω και να του τα ξαναλεω.ειναι και πολυ δυνατο μυαλο παντως,ειναι πανεξυπνος..
η κολλητη μου που εχει το ιδιο προβλημα πηρε χαπια στην 3η λυκειου μονο και μονο για να μπορεσει να γραψει στις πανελληνιες.
κανενας παντως απο τους δυο τους δεν ειχαν ποτε καποιο προβλημα!
υπαρχουν παντως απ\'οτι ξερω και βιταμινες που βοηθουν στην συγκεντρωση

----------


## κικη

Θεοφανία προφανως δεν εχεις διαβασει παλαιοτερα ποστ μου, απο 3,5 χρονων εχουμε παρει την γνωμη των ειδικων και εχουμε ακολουθησει προγραμμα θεραπειων. Τις ερωτησεις τις κανω για να δω πως τα εχουν καταφερει με αναλογη δυσκολια, πως προοδευσαν στην ζωη τους γενικοτερα...
melene σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες, ειναι ανακουφιστικο να ακουω πως προοδευουν ατομα με το συγκεκριμενη δυσκολια!
...εξαλλου η προσπαθεια παντα ανταμειβεται!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

κική...δεν το ήξερα, καθώς όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι δυνατό σε κάθε νέο θέμα να ψάχνουμε ότι έχει γράψει το μέλος που το παραθέτει..
Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη στον αγώνα σας....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by κικη_
> Διαβαζω ποστς που μου μιλανε για δυσκολια στην συγκεντρωση των παιδιων τους στο διαβασμα αλλα και για αντιδραστικους χαρακτηρες και απλως αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο αυτους γνωριζουν για το συνδρομο ελλειματικης προσοχης- υπερκινητικοτητα
> Αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχουν αλλοι γονεις στο φορουμ που να αντιμετωπιζουν το συγκεκριμενο συνδρομο. 
> Θα ηθελα να ανταλλαξω αποψεις και με αλλους γονεις, να μοιραστω την αγωνια αλλα και τις βαθυτερες ανησυχιες για τα παιδια μας.
> Μπορειται να επισκεφθειτε το blog μου, θαhttp://www.dyspraxia-odyseia.blogspot.com/ καθως επισης και http://dyspraxia.gr.googlepages.com/αρχικησελιδα.


κικη , ειναι λιγο προωρο να μιλαμε για δυσπραξια με την κλινικη εννοια ενος παιδιου , σε γενικο πληθυσμο....
υπαρχει σαφως ο κινδυνος καθε μητερα που θα διαβασει αυτο το σαιτ να διαπιστωσει οτι κατι συμβαινει με το παιδι της ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι κλασσικο συνδρομο της παιδικης ηλικιας και η ελλειψη προσοχης και η υπεκινητικοτητα....
Φοβαμαι οτι σπερνουμε ανεμους και θα θερισουμε θυελλες....
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οσοι δεν ειναι σχετικοι με το επαγγελμα ισως ηδη να εχουν ανησυχησει ασκοπα ....
Αν θες φερε καποια στατιστικα στοιχεια αν υπαρχουν ...
θα βοηθησει πολυ για να διαπιστωσουν οι γονεις οτι αλλου χτυπαει η καμπανα...

----------


## κικη

πανος12345 δεν ειμαι σιγουρη ακριβως τι ενοειται, παρολα αυτα θα πω την αποψη μου ως μητερα και τιποτα παραπανω...ως μητερα λοιπον ενος υπερκινητικου παιδιου(επισημως διαγνωσμενο απο το ιατροπαιδαγωγικο βορειου ελλαδος- και οχι βαπτισμενο απο μενα) θα ηθελα να επισημανω και να πω σε γονεις μικρων παιδιων απλως να μην ειναι πολυ ανεμελοι αν τα παιδια τους παρουσιαζουν μια εικονα ενος πολυ ατιθασου και ζωηρου παιδιου...οι γονεις που θα εχουν αυτα τα παιδια νομιζω πως καταλαβαινουν την διαφορα, δεν προκειται για απλως ζωηρα παιδια αλλα για μια πιο ιδιαιτερη παθολογικη κατασταση!
Αυτο λοιπον που θελω να πω ειναι ας εχουμε τα ματια μας ανοιχτα αλλα κυριως τα μυαλα μας...και ας μην χαρακτιριζουμε πολυ ευκολα ενα παιδακι ως τεμπελικο, αναποδο κλπ...μπορει να υπαρχει μια μορφη δυσκολιας που να μην την φανταζομαστε και για αυτο η γνωμη των ειδικων ειναι απαραιτητη...δεν ειναι ντροπη να επισκεφθουμε τον ειδικο για να μας βοηθησει και ας μην βαφτιζουμε τα παιδια μας απλως ζωηρα.
Νομιζετε πως οι γονεις των παιδιων με αυτισμο, αναπτυξιακη δυσπραξια, υπερκινητικοτητα κλπ μπορουσαν ποτε να φανταστουν πως το πολυτιμο παιδι τους θα ειχε καποιο απο αυτα τα συνδρομα; ...ως μητερα λοιπον απαντω ΟΧΙ...ουτε στην πιο τρελλη μου φαντασια...και να που ετυχε ομως....αν λοιπον δεν εμπιστευομουν το ενστικτο μου και αν δεν ειχα τα μυαλα μου ανοιχτα ισως τα αποτελεσματα αυτη τη στιγμη να μην ηταν τοσο ευχαριστα!!
Δοξα σοι ο Θεος νοιωθω πολυ ευτυχησμενη αυτη τη στιγμη γιατι απλως δεν εμεινα στα λογια του καθενος που απλως με ειπαν υπερβολικη, υπερπροστατευτικη κλπ...εμπιστευτικα το μητρικο μου ενστικτο και αυτο ακολουθησα!!! 
Ουσιαστικα το μυνημα που θελω να περασω σε ολους τους γονεις που μπορει καν να μην γνωριζουν ενοιες οπως αυτισμος, δυσπραξια κλπ ειναι να εμπιστευτουν το ενστικτο τους και αν νομιζουν πως κατι δεν παει καλα με το παιδι τους ας μην επαναπαφθουν στα καθησυχητικα λογια του καθενος παρα μονο στο δικο ενστικτο τους!
Κανεις δεν γνωριζει το παιδι καλυτερα απο τους γονεις του....αν η αποψη μου αυτη σπερνει ανεμους και θα θεριζει θυελλες...τοτε πολυ απλα θα σας πω με ολη την καλη μου διαθεση πως δυστυχως εχουμε τελειως διαφορετικες εμπειριες.
Σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να τρομοκρατησω απλως να αφυπνισω....
Φιλικα και ειλικρινα Κικη

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by κικη_
> πανος12345 δεν ειμαι σιγουρη ακριβως τι ενοειται, παρολα αυτα θα πω την αποψη μου ως μητερα και τιποτα παραπανω...ως μητερα λοιπον ενος υπερκινητικου παιδιου(επισημως διαγνωσμενο απο το ιατροπαιδαγωγικο βορειου ελλαδος- και οχι βαπτισμενο απο μενα) θα ηθελα να επισημανω και να πω σε γονεις μικρων παιδιων απλως να μην ειναι πολυ ανεμελοι αν τα παιδια τους παρουσιαζουν μια εικονα ενος πολυ ατιθασου και ζωηρου παιδιου...οι γονεις που θα εχουν αυτα τα παιδια νομιζω πως καταλαβαινουν την διαφορα, δεν προκειται για απλως ζωηρα παιδια αλλα για μια πιο ιδιαιτερη παθολογικη κατασταση!
> Αυτο λοιπον που θελω να πω ειναι ας εχουμε τα ματια μας ανοιχτα αλλα κυριως τα μυαλα μας...και ας μην χαρακτιριζουμε πολυ ευκολα ενα παιδακι ως τεμπελικο, αναποδο κλπ...μπορει να υπαρχει μια μορφη δυσκολιας που να μην την φανταζομαστε και για αυτο η γνωμη των ειδικων ειναι απαραιτητη...δεν ειναι ντροπη να επισκεφθουμε τον ειδικο για να μας βοηθησει και ας μην βαφτιζουμε τα παιδια μας απλως ζωηρα.
> Νομιζετε πως οι γονεις των παιδιων με αυτισμο, αναπτυξιακη δυσπραξια, υπερκινητικοτητα κλπ μπορουσαν ποτε να φανταστουν πως το πολυτιμο παιδι τους θα ειχε καποιο απο αυτα τα συνδρομα; ...ως μητερα λοιπον απαντω ΟΧΙ...ουτε στην πιο τρελλη μου φαντασια...και να που ετυχε ομως....αν λοιπον δεν εμπιστευομουν το ενστικτο μου και αν δεν ειχα τα μυαλα μου ανοιχτα ισως τα αποτελεσματα αυτη τη στιγμη να μην ηταν τοσο ευχαριστα!!
> Δοξα σοι ο Θεος νοιωθω πολυ ευτυχησμενη αυτη τη στιγμη γιατι απλως δεν εμεινα στα λογια του καθενος που απλως με ειπαν υπερβολικη, υπερπροστατευτικη κλπ...εμπιστευτικα το μητρικο μου ενστικτο και αυτο ακολουθησα!!! 
> Ουσιαστικα το μυνημα που θελω να περασω σε ολους τους γονεις που μπορει καν να μην γνωριζουν ενοιες οπως αυτισμος, δυσπραξια κλπ ειναι να εμπιστευτουν το ενστικτο τους και αν νομιζουν πως κατι δεν παει καλα με το παιδι τους ας μην επαναπαφθουν στα καθησυχητικα λογια του καθενος παρα μονο στο δικο ενστικτο τους!
> Κανεις δεν γνωριζει το παιδι καλυτερα απο τους γονεις του....αν η αποψη μου αυτη σπερνει ανεμους και θα θεριζει θυελλες...τοτε πολυ απλα θα σας πω με ολη την καλη μου διαθεση πως δυστυχως εχουμε τελειως διαφορετικες εμπειριες.
> Σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να τρομοκρατησω απλως να αφυπνισω....
> Φιλικα και ειλικρινα Κικη


κικη δεν νομιζω να πηρες το μηνυμα μου
εμπλεξες αυτισμους κλπ με ενα απο τα πιο κλασσικα σε επιεπδο συμπεριφορας θεματα καθημερινοτητας ενος παιδιου που ειναι η υπερκινητικοτητα 
Θα μπορουσα να στο πω διαφορετικα ...
εδω στην Γαλλια τουλαχιστον απαγορευεται δια νομου η μεταδοση διαφημισεων που μπορει να προξενησουν αδικα πανικο στον γενικο πληθυσμο....
εχεις καποια στοχεια στατιστικα που μπορεις να φερεις εδω για να μας κανεις να ανησυχούμε?

----------


## πανος12345

το πως το ειπες βορειοελλαδικο ινστιτουτο μηπως?
τι πιθανοτες υπαρχουν ενα υπερκινητικο παιδι να ειναι οντως κλινικα διαγνωσιμη
αρρωστεια ? 1/100.000? 1/1000.000? εχετε κανει καποια διαπιστωση που διαφευγει μηπως απο τις ιατρικες αρχες μας ? αν ναι θα ηθελα ειλικρια να το μαθω...
ευχαριστω
παιδοψυχολογος 
απο το 1978 με μαστερ 1[ με τα σημερινα κριτήρια ]

----------


## κικη

Η ΔΕΠ/Υ ειναι ενα συνδρομο και οχι αρρωστεια απο οσο γνωριζω συνδρομο ονομαζουμε κατι οταν εχει μια σειρα συμπτωματων παρολο που δεν γνωριζουμε απο τι προκαλουνται αυτα τα συμπτωματα οπως πχ το συνδρομο της ελκοδης κολοιτιδας, συνδρομο crown κλπ
Ενα παιδακι ειναι το πιο ευνοητο να ειναι ζωηρο, η υπερκινητικοτητα/διασπαση προσοχης ομως ως διαταραχη ειναι κατι τελειως διαφορετικο καθως και τα συμπτωματα της.
Μου προκαλει εντωπωση ως παιδοψυχολογος απο το 1978 με μαστερ να μην γνωριζετε το ιατροπαιδαγωγικο βορειου ελλαδος.
Για τα κλινικα ευρηματα της διαγνωσης ενος παιδιου με διαταραχη ενος συνδρομου οπως ΔΕΠ\\Υ, αυτισμο κλπ θα πρεπει να απευθυνθητε στους ειδικους και οχι σε μενα, εγω απλως καταγραφω την εμπειρια μου ως μητερα....εκτος και αν απαγορευεται να εκφραζουμε την αποψη μας...
απλως θα σας παραθεσω ενα αποσπασμα και τα συμπερασματα δικα σας, το μονο που θα πω ειναι πως ο πληθυσμος των παιδιων που πασχουν με το συγκεκριμενο συνδρομο δεν ειναι καθολου αμελητεος...
\"

Κεράτσα Νάντια, Ειδική παιδαγωγός, Med (Special Education), BDA Assoc., CD. Assoc 
Πηγή: Κέντρο Ψυχολογικών Μελετών, http://systech.gr/cpsr/ 

Η διάσπαση προσοχής και το υπερκινητικό σύνδρομο (Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder) αποτελούν μια από τις πιο συχνές μορφές διαταραχής παγκοσμίως. 

Σύμφωνα με τον Tannock (1998), ένα ποσοστό παιδιών και συγκεκριμένα αγοριών σε αναλογία 3:1 εμφανίζουν ADHD. Το ποσοστό αυτό παγκοσμίως ανέρχεται σε 3 - 6%, ανεξάρτητα από τον τόπο καταγωγής και τον πολιτισμό τους. Εξαιτίας της διαφορετικής ιδιοσυγκρασίας και αντιμετώπισης παιδιών με τέτοια σύνδρομα, σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες το ποσοστό φέρεται να είναι πολύ υψηλό και σε άλλες σημαντικά χαμηλό. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι το γεγονός ότι τα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάθε χώρα είναι διαφορετικά. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε ότι στις ΗΠΑ 9% των παιδιών έχουν διαγνωσθεί ότι έχουν ADHD, ενώ στη Βρετανία μόλις 0,03% των παιδιών παίρνει αντίστοιχη διάγνωση (Hinshaw, 1994· Kewley, 1998). \"

πηγη:http://www.specialeducation.gr/modules.php?op=modload&amp;name=News&amp;file=arti cle&amp;sid=172
με εκτιμηση

----------


## κικη

Θεοφανία σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και τις ευχες...σαφως δεν ειναι δυνατον να γνωριζουμε καθε παλαιοτερο ποστ!

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> το πως το ειπες βορειοελλαδικο ινστιτουτο μηπως?
> τι πιθανοτες υπαρχουν ενα υπερκινητικο παιδι να ειναι οντως κλινικα διαγνωσιμη
> αρρωστεια ? 1/100.000? 1/1000.000? εχετε κανει καποια διαπιστωση που διαφευγει μηπως απο τις ιατρικες αρχες μας ? αν ναι θα ηθελα ειλικρια να το μαθω...
> ευχαριστω
> παιδοψυχολογος 
> απο το 1978 με μαστερ 1[ με τα σημερινα κριτήρια ]


ολοι παιδοψυχολογοι και ψυχολγοι μου γινατε τελευταιος :P

----------


## giota

Λοιπόν επειδή η κόρη μου σε λίγες μέρες πηγαίνει Αγγλία για μεταπτυχιακό στην ειδική αγωγή της ανέφερα αυτά που γράφετε και μου είπε ότι πρέπει το παιδί που εμφανίζει αυτά τα συμπτώματα να το πάτε στα Κ.Δ.Α.Υ (κέντα διάγνωσης και αποκατάστασης) για να διαπιστωθεί αν το παιδί έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα.Θα πάρει ένα πιστοποιητικό το οποίο θα προσκομίσετε στο σχολείο και συγρόνως θα αρχίσει η αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος

----------


## κικη

σε ευχαριστω γιωτα,το εχουμε κανει ηδη αυτο...

----------


## πανος12345

πολυ ωραια κικη....τωρα μετα απο αυτο το αποσπασμα ειναι που μπλεξαμε ακομα περισσοτερο ! ενω στην ρχη ξεκινα ο ειδικος να μιλαει για 1/3 καταληγει οτι πχ στην Αγγλια απαριθμει μονο το 0,03% των παιδιών!!!!!!!
να βγαλω ενα συμπερασμα ? μηπως η φλεγματικοτητα των Βορειων λαων παιζει καποιο ρολο στον βαθμο ανοχης της υπεκινητικοτητας και στον τροπο αντιμετωπισης τους ωρις να βαζουν τα παιδια να φορανε ταμπελες ?
διαβασε λοιπον τι εκανα εγω για να το αντιμετωπισω σε σημειο να πληρωνομαι απο το σοχλειο και φανταρος ακομα για να παρακολουθω την εφαρμογη της \"θεραπειας \" οταν επαιρνα αδεια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μαζεψα ολα τα ζωναρια , τις βεργες και τις κραυγες του προσωπικου του παιδικου σταθμου και ακομα και στο καταχειμωνο εβγαζα τα παιδια , στην αρχη μνο τα αγορια και στην συνεχεια μετα απο ενα μηνα και τα κοριτσια στην αυλη να παιξουν αφου προηγουμενως ειχαν ντυθει καλα για το κρυο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Πχ οταν προσληφθηκα απο το σχολειο απο τις 9 ως τις 1 που τελειωνε η περιοδος απασχολησης , τα παιδια τον χειμωνα συνηθως δεν εβγαινα καθολου εξω , αλλα απλα αλλαζαν αιθουσα και καμμια φορα τυχαια γκρουπ αναλογα με τον βαθμο ταυτοποιησης τους με το προσωπικο του σταθμου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!
εφαρμοσα συστημα 40λεπτων απασχολησης και 20 λεπτων διαλειμμα για κυνηγητο και παιχνιδι στον κηπο μεχρι την πεομενη ωρα...
απαγορευσα την προσκοληση στο προσωπικο [για να μην υαπρχει παλινδρομηση συμπεριφορας στα γονεικα προτυπα , ενω προσπαθουμε να ενταξουμε τα παιδα σε εξω-σχολικο περιβαλλον ] και δημιουργησα γκρουπ παιχνιδιου αναλογα με τις ηλικιες ..
περελαβα ενα συστημα παιδικου σταθμου -νηπιαγωγειου με 40 εγγραφες και απορριψη περιπου 20% και παρεδωσα 120 εγγραφες και απορριψη 0% με 2 σχολικα κτηρια στην αθηνα ενω οταν προσληφθηκα υπηρχε μονο ενα σε δυο διαφορετικες συνοικιες ...
Τωρα για την ερωτηση σου γιατι δεν ξερω αυτο το συνδρομο....
Η διαγνωση ενος ψυχικου νοσηματος η μιας ομαδας συνδρομων ειναι υποθεση του παιδιατρου και οχι του ψυχολογου. στον γενικο πληθυσμο βεβαια πρεπει ο ψυχολογος να μπορει να μεταδωσει την πληροφορια στον γονιο οτι το παιδι του χρειαζεται ιατρικη παρακολουθηση , αλλα οχι για την υπερκινητικοτητα η την ελλειψη προσοχης σε ηλικιες κατω απο τα 5 ετη εκτος αν συνοδευεται απο μια εικονα αυτιστικου παιδιου που δεν ταιραζει με την περιγραφη αυτων των συμπτωματων..
το αυτιστικο παιδι κατ\'αρχην σε αυτη την ηλικα εχει σχεδον απολυτη εξαρτηση απο την οικογενεια και συνηθως δεν μπορει να παραμεινει σε ενα μη οργανωμενο ειδικα περιβαλλον...Ειχα και αυτη την εμπειρια να κρατησω σ\'ενα παιδικο σταθμο και αυτιστικο παιδι το οποιο , απο οτι μαθαινω σημερα , ειναι ενας απολυτα φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος με μονο προβλημα ισως την ποιοτητα της παρεχομενης εκπαιδευσης του....
Γιατι εχασε καποια χρονια εκπαιδευσης και τα οποια δεν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα να τα αναπληρωσει αργοτερα λογω ελλειψης του καταλληλου φορεα επανενταξης του ...
τωρα για το ιδρυμα στην θεσαλονικη πηγα μια φορα στην ζωη μου οταν ημουνα 8 χρονων και δεν θυμαμαι πολλα πραγματα...

----------


## πανος12345

εχει σημασια ομως να πω κατι παραπανω για το αυτιστικο παιδι...
η μητερα του μολις το γεννησε προσπαθωντας να εκβιασει με το παιδι τον πατερα του ουτε καν ηθελε να το δει η εστω και να το θηλάσει ακομα! Η ιδια , ουτε καν ζουσε στο ιδιο σπιτι με τον γυιο της που μεγαλωσε απο μια πολυ αυταρχικη γιαγια συζηγο ενος πρωην στρατηγου της χουντας , οι οποιοι εκρυβαν το παιδι της κορης του για την γειτονια στην πολυκατοικια του παπαγου οπου ζουσαν και καθε φορα , αντιμετωπιζαν με φοβο , ακομα και την εξοδο του απο το σπιτι....Στο σχολειο ομολογησε η γιαγια οτι ακομα καιοταν εκανε εμετο το φαγητο που του εδινε , επαιρνε τον εμετο και το υποχρεωνε με βια να το ξαναφαει σιγοτραγουδωντας του πολεμικα εμβατηρια .....
Την πρωτη μερα που την γνωρισα μου επιπε χαρακτηριστικα τα εξης ...
δεν με ενδιαφερει τι μπορειτε να κανετε με αυτο το παιδι της κορης μου , που μας εχει κανει ρεζιλι σε ολη την γειτονια αλλα δεν αντεχω αλλο να το βλεπω ολ την ημερα κολημενο πανω μου...μην το ταιζετε τιποτα γιατι εω εγω τον τροπο μου να το κανω να τρωει....φυσικα της ειπα οτι δεν θα μπορουσαμε να το καρτησουμε αν δεν εξασφαλιζοτανε η δυνατοτητα να του παρεχουμε τρφη ως τις 4 μμ που κανονικα φευγαν τα παιδια και μας προτεινε να ερχεται να το ταιζει η ιδια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
παρολιγο να χασω την δυλεια μου γαιυτοτο παιδι γιατι κανεις απο το ρποσωπικο του σολειου δεν ηθελε να ασχοληθει μαζι του αλλα καταφερα να το κανω να κολησει σε μενα κερδιζοντας την εμπιστοσυνη του απο την γιαγια και νομιζω οτι υπηρξε ενα απο τα πιο σημαντικα σταδια της σταδιακης εξοδου του απο αυτο που καποιοι ονομαζουν παιδικη σχιζοφρενεια ...

----------


## κικη

Αγαπητε Κ.Πάνο δεν αμφισβήτησα ούτε μία στιγμή την ειδικότητα σας, ούτε την εμπερία σας-από την στιγμή που δεν σας γνωρίζω-και ούτε ο σκοπός μου είναι να δημιουργώ εντάσεις.
Είμαι μέλος στο φόρουμ εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και ουδεποτέ έχω ανταλλάξει πικρίες με κανένα, ίσως καμμιά φορά ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας μέσο pc να δημιουργεί παρανοήσεις.
Από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για σύνδρομα δυστυχώς οι γνώσεις μας είναι ανεπαρκής για την αιτία, την αντιμετώπιση κλπ....παρόλα αυτά όμως είναι δυστυχώς δεδομένο πλέον ο τραγικός αριθμός αύξησης συνδρόμων \'οπως ο αυτισμός, υπερκινητικότητα κλπ βάση του παγκόσμιου οργανισμού υγείας.
Από την άλλη οι περισσότεροι παιδίατροι έχουν ελλειπή κατάρτιση σε ψυχοκινητικά ελλείματα...ή ακόμα χειρότερα απλώς δεν νοιάζονται. Αν μπείτε σε ανάλογα φόρουμ θα διαβάσετε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις γονέων που ενώ ανησυχούσαν πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το παιδί τους, ο παιδίατρος απλώς τους έλεγε πως είναι υπερβολικοί ως γονείς και το παιδί τους χαίρει άκρας υγείας(και όντως το παιδί ήταν υγειής αλλά σωματικά μόνο).
Σαφώς υπάρχουν και νοσηρές καταστάσεις οπού οι ίδιοι οι γονείς δεν αποδέχονται το παιδί τους, αλλά αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω πως αποτελέι εξαίρεση....
\'Οσο αναφορά την κλινική εικόνα που παρουσιάζει ένα παιδί με κάποιο σύνδρομο όπως τον αυτισμό ή την υπερκινητικότητα μιλάμε πάντα για ένα εύρως συμπεριφοράς για αυτό και μιλάμε για φάσμα, που μπορεί να υπάρχουν τα ίδια ελλείματα αλλα με διαφορετική ένταση, συμπεριφορά κλπ.
Έχω δει πχ παιδάκι με asperger, το οποίο επικοινωνούσε ελάγχιστα, έτρωγε ελάγχιστες τροφές και παρουσίαζε ελλείματα στην κίνηση του και άλλο παιδί με το ίδιο σύνδρομο που ήταν επικοινωνιακό, πανέξυπνο αλλά είχε εμμονή σε κάποια πράγματα....αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως και τα δυο παιδιά έχουν το ίδιο σύνδρομο αλλά η εικόνα που παρουσιάζουν είναι αρκετά διαφορετική. Για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο πλέον τουλάγχιστον στην Αμερική έχουν την πρώιμη παρέμβαση και παιδιά που μπορεί να δείνουν μια εικόνα που παρεκλίνη από την φυσιολογική κατευθείαν παρακολοθούνται από μια ομάδα ειδικών(παιδοψυχίατρο, παιδονευρολόγο, παιδοψυχολόγο κλπ) ώστε όσο πιο πρώιμη είναι η επέμβαση τόσο θετικότερα αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν στο μέλλον. Αν πάλι γίνει λάθος εκτίμηση στο παιδί δεν πειράζει διότι δεν υπάρχει φαρμακευτική παρέμβαση αλλά μόνο συμπεριφορική.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by κικη_
> Αγαπητε Κ.Πάνο δεν αμφισβήτησα ούτε μία στιγμή την ειδικότητα σας, ούτε την εμπερία σας-από την στιγμή που δεν σας γνωρίζω-και ούτε ο σκοπός μου είναι να δημιουργώ εντάσεις.
> Είμαι μέλος στο φόρουμ εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και ουδεποτέ έχω ανταλλάξει πικρίες με κανένα, ίσως καμμιά φορά ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας μέσο pc να δημιουργεί παρανοήσεις.
> Από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για σύνδρομα δυστυχώς οι γνώσεις μας είναι ανεπαρκής για την αιτία, την αντιμετώπιση κλπ....παρόλα αυτά όμως είναι δυστυχώς δεδομένο πλέον ο τραγικός αριθμός αύξησης συνδρόμων \'οπως ο αυτισμός, υπερκινητικότητα κλπ βάση του παγκόσμιου οργανισμού υγείας.
> Από την άλλη οι περισσότεροι παιδίατροι έχουν ελλειπή κατάρτιση σε ψυχοκινητικά ελλείματα...ή ακόμα χειρότερα απλώς δεν νοιάζονται. Αν μπείτε σε ανάλογα φόρουμ θα διαβάσετε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις γονέων που ενώ ανησυχούσαν πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το παιδί τους, ο παιδίατρος απλώς τους έλεγε πως είναι υπερβολικοί ως γονείς και το παιδί τους χαίρει άκρας υγείας(και όντως το παιδί ήταν υγειής αλλά σωματικά μόνο).
> Σαφώς υπάρχουν και νοσηρές καταστάσεις οπού οι ίδιοι οι γονείς δεν αποδέχονται το παιδί τους, αλλά αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω πως αποτελέι εξαίρεση....
> \'Οσο αναφορά την κλινική εικόνα που παρουσιάζει ένα παιδί με κάποιο σύνδρομο όπως τον αυτισμό ή την υπερκινητικότητα μιλάμε πάντα για ένα εύρως συμπεριφοράς για αυτό και μιλάμε για φάσμα, που μπορεί να υπάρχουν τα ίδια ελλείματα αλλα με διαφορετική ένταση, συμπεριφορά κλπ.
> Έχω δει πχ παιδάκι με asperger, το οποίο επικοινωνούσε ελάγχιστα, έτρωγε ελάγχιστες τροφές και παρουσίαζε ελλείματα στην κίνηση του και άλλο παιδί με το ίδιο σύνδρομο που ήταν επικοινωνιακό, πανέξυπνο αλλά είχε εμμονή σε κάποια πράγματα....αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως και τα δυο παιδιά έχουν το ίδιο σύνδρομο αλλά η εικόνα που παρουσιάζουν είναι αρκετά διαφορετική. Για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο πλέον τουλάγχιστον στην Αμερική έχουν την πρώιμη παρέμβαση και παιδιά που μπορεί να δείνουν μια εικόνα που παρεκλίνη από την φυσιολογική κατευθείαν παρακολοθούνται από μια ομάδα ειδικών(παιδοψυχίατρο, παιδονευρολόγο, παιδοψυχολόγο κλπ) ώστε όσο πιο πρώιμη είναι η επέμβαση τόσο θετικότερα αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν στο μέλλον. Αν πάλι γίνει λάθος εκτίμηση στο παιδί δεν πειράζει διότι δεν υπάρχει φαρμακευτική παρέμβαση αλλά μόνο συμπεριφορική.


κυρια μου , 
επιτρεψετε με την σειρα μου να σας συγχαρω για οτι κανετε για το παιδι σας , καθως και για καθε αλλο παιδι που οι γονεις του επισκεπτονται αυτο το φορουμ...
το δικο μου προβλημα δεν εχει να κανει με την αψογη στασης σας , να ψαξετε και να βρειτε οτι πιο συγχρονο και οτι πιο επιστημονικο θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει την καλυτερη αναπτυξη του παιδιου σας και την ομαλοτερη ενταξη του στο εκπαιδευτικο συστημα της Χωρας μας ...
Απλα σαν πρωην δημοσιος υπαλληλος με καθηκοντα που αφορουν την οικογενειακη επιμορφωση και την παιδικη ηλικια , 
ηθαελα να γινει ορατο το πραγματικο ποσοστό καταγραφης αυτης της νοσου / συνδρομου/ δυσλειτουργιας στην Αγγλια...
Το 0,03% της Αγγλιας , μαλιστα το αιτιολογησα με μια 10ετη πειρα σε ενα χωρο οπου πραγματι την πρωτη μερα που μπηκα αναγνωριστικα για να δω τι συμβαινει σε ενα ελληνικο παιδικο σταθμο οταν οι γονεις ειναι στην δουλεια τους , αν μου ζητουσατε να σας δωσω ενα ποσοστό αντιστοιχων συνδρομων/συμπτωματων /δυσλειτουργιων , πσιτεψτε με θα εδινα πανω απο 70% σε ενα απο τους ακριβοτερους και πιο ελιτ παιδικους σταθμους της Αθηνας, με παιδια ξενων υπηκοων και μαθηματα αγγλικης που ξεκινουσαν απο την βρεφικη ηλικα ....
Αυτο δηλαδη που με τρομαζει λιγο , ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν οντως τα συστηματα που εφαρμοζα σε ενα ιδιωτικο ελιτιστικο παιδικο σταθμο το 1980 , σαν ενας απο τους πρωτους παιδοψυχολογους στην Ελλαδα με διατριβη σε παιδικο σταθμο , εφαμοζονται σημερα το 2009 , σε ολους, η εστω κατι παρομοιο , ουτωσωστε καθε γονιος ενος παιδιου 
απο 2-5 ετων , να μην πανικοβληθει διαπιστωνοντας οτι και το δικο του αγορακι εχει ακριβως παρομοια συμπεριφορα...
Ακομα μια φορα κλείνοντας , σας συγχαιρω σαν μητερα ,
αλλα μεμφομαι το συστημα , που φοβαμαι πολυ οτι δεν εχει αλλαξει στο ελαχιστο , διαβαζοντας ψυχολογους εδω μεσα ,
να υποστηριζουν οτι ο παππους και η γιαγια πρεπει 
να μεγαλωσουν κατ\'αναγκη τα παιδια του 2020 ,
που θα μαθουν οπως αυτα σημερα , να αποφευγουν τον εδικο χωρο παιδαγωγικης απασχολησης....Ισως αυτο να εβγαλε τοσο μεγαλη αυξηση σε αυτα τα συνδρομα και ειναι πραγματι πολυ σοβαρο αν ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικοτητα μας ...

----------


## κικη

Ο Δυτικός τρόπος ζωής είναι σίγουρα ένας απο τους παράγοντες που συντελούν στην αύξηση αυτών των συνδρόμων(παιδότοποι αντί της φύσης, play station,pc αντι για ομαδικά παιχνίδια όπως τα μήλα, κουτσό, κρυφτό κλπ, κακή διατροφή, ελλειπής άσκηση κλπ...παρόλα αυτά όμως καλούμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε αυτή την \"μάστιγα\" με την βοήθεια των ειδικών αλλά και με την δική μας προσπάθεια.
Το σύστημα αυτού του κράτους ήταν πάντα διάτριτο...το ίδιο συμβαίνει λοιπόν και στο χώρο της ειδικής αγωγής, χωρίς καμμία εξαίρεση!
Δυστυχώς οι αντιλήψεις μας είναι ακόμα αρκετά οπισθοδρομικές ακόμα και από τους \"ειδικούς\" ...γι αυτό τόνισα πως πρέπει λίγο να εμπιστευόμαστε και το ενστικτό μας και να μην πέρνουμε τον ύπνο του δικαίου...χωρίς όμως να φτάνουμε σε ακρότητες και υπερβολές!
Το να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε τα πραγματικά ποσοστά ενός συνδρόμου νομίζω πως δεν έχει σημασία, σάματι ξέρουμε το πραγματικό ποσοστό ναρκωμανών(πόσοι από αυτούς πεθαίνουν χωρίς να καταγραφούν;)...σημασία έχει πως κάποιοι από αυτούς κάνουν χρήση και κάποιοι ακόμα χειρότερα πεθαίνουν....τι λέω λοιπόν;;;;....λέω ας μην περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε πως το παιδί μας δεν θα έχει ευτυχή κατάλληξη αλλά να ψαχτούμε, να αναρωτηθούμε και να προσπαθήσουμε και ας εμπιστευτούμε και λίγο το ενστικτό μας....γιατί το μητρικό ένστικο είναι μία από την μεγαλύτερη συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη που διαθέτει το ανθρώπινο γένος και μας κάνει μοναδικά όντα σε αυτό τον πλανήτη.
Εν κατακλείδι λοιπόν λέω πως η ενημέρωση αποτελεί μεγάλο προνόμιο στις μέρες μας αλλά χωρίς την συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη είναι απλώς μια άχρηστη πληροφορία. Για αυτό το λόγο είμαστε \"υποχρεωμένοι\" ως γονείς, ως ειδικοί, ως άνθρωποι να ενημερωνόμαστε αλλά κυρίως να αισθανόμαστε. Ο καλύτερος επιστήμονας του κόσμου να είσαι αν δεν έχει συναίσθηση τότε όλη αυτή η γνώση πάει στο κενό...ο καλύτερος γονιός να είσαι αν δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι τις δυσκολίες του παιδιού σου τότε κατά προσωπική μου άποψη έχεις χάσει...

Σας παραθέτω παρακάτω την άποψη του Κ. Κουράκη:

ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΝΟΗΜΟΣΥΝΗ, ΜΑΘΗΣΙΑΚΕΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗΣ
Γράφει: Κουράκης Σήφης, Παιδοψυχολόγος - Νευροψυχολόγος Παίδων (Ph.D)

Είναι γεγονός, ότι ορισμένοι μαθητές που δεν τα πηγαίνουν καλά στο σχολείο μέχρι την ηλικία των δώδεκα ετών περίπου, πιθανώς, δεν έχουν ανεπτυγμένα, ένα ή περισσότερα από τα στοιχεία ,που η σύγχρονη παιδοψυχολογία ονομάζει συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη. 
Συχνά, αυτά τα παιδιά ,αντιμετωπίζουν πρόσθετες γνωστικές δυσκολίες όπως π.χ. τα μαθησιακά προβλήματα. Με την πάροδο των σχολικών χρόνων τα παιδιά αυτά, μένουν πάντα πίσω από τους συμμαθητές τους, αποθαρρύνονται όλο και περισσότερο , πικραίνονται και συμπεριφέρονται διασπαστικά. 
Συνεπώς, τεράστια σημασία έχει αυτό που ονομάζουμε ετοιμότητα, μια κρίσιμη δεξιότητα, η οποία περιέχει τα παρακάτω στοιχεία συναισθηματικής νοημοσύνης (E. Q.)
·	Εμπιστοσύνη. Δηλαδή, αίσθηση ελέγχου και άνεσης του παιδιού πάνω στο σώμα του και στη συμπεριφορά του. Περιέχει, επίσης, το προκαταβολικό συναίσθημα για πιθανή επιτυχία στις συναλλαγές και στο παιχνίδι με τα άλλα παιδιά 
·	Περιέργεια. Η εντύπωση του παιδιού ότι η ανακάλυψη και οι καινούργιες ιδέες του θα είναι θετικές και θα προσφέρουν ικανοποίηση 
·	Πρόθεση. Περιέχει την αίσθηση επιδεξιότητας και αποτελεσματικότητας του πράξεις αδρής και λεπτής κινητικότητας 
·	Αυτοέλεγχος. Η ικανότητα του παιδιού να συντονίζει και να ελέγχει τις κινήσεις του με τρόπους κατάλληλους προς την ηλικία του 
·	Αρμονικότητα. Η ικανότητα του παιδιού να σχετίζεται με τους άλλους έχοντας άμεση κατανόηση και συναίσθημα για την κατάσταση τους 
·	Ικανότητα επικοινωνίας. Η επιθυμία και η ικανότητα του παιδιού να ανταλλάσει , με τρόπο λεκτικό κυρίως , ιδέες ,συναισθήματα και έννοιες με τους συνομηλίκους του 
·	Συνεργασιμότητα. Η δεξιότητα του παιδιού και η συναισθηματική ωριμότητα να περιμένει την σειρά του στις ομαδικές δραστηριότητες. 
(Τα επτά συστατικά στοιχεία της ετοιμότητας σύμφωνα με τον Gottman.J., 1997) 

Γόνιμα ερωτήματα για τον εκπαιδευτικό, τον σχολικό ψυχολόγο
·	Πώς αντιλαμβάνεται η ομάδα της σχολικής τάξης τη θέση των συμμαθητών με υπερκινητικότητα, των μόνιμα προβληματισμένων μαθητών; 
·	Τι είναι εκείνο που \'ακούν\' μέσα απ’ τον απείθαρχο, συναισθηματικό τους λόγο; 
·	Τι είναι εκείνο που \'βλέπουν\' μέσα απ ’την κυκλοθυμική συμπεριφορά τους; 
·	Πώς αντιλαμβάνονται τα παιδιά τη θέση του συμμαθητή τους με διάσπαση προσοχής και πώς υποδέχονται τους υπερκινητικούς φίλους τους, σαν μέλη της σχολικής οικογένειας και σαν αντίληψη που εκφράζουν οι ενέργειες και η στάση τους; 
·	Πώς ο εκπαιδευτικός και ο ψυχολόγος αντιλαμβάνεται την ιδιορρυθμία και την ιδιαιτερότητα των υπερκινητικών παιδιών μέσα στη σχολική τάξη; 
·	Ποιες είναι οι αναπαραστάσεις του και τα στερεότυπά του για τα παιδιά με ελλειμματική προσοχή; 
·	Πόσο καταρτισμένος και επιστημονικά ενήμερος είναι σήμερα ο Έλληνας εκπαιδευτικός, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσει με επιτυχία τέτοιου είδους πραγματικότητες στη σχολική ομάδα; 
·	Κατά πόσο γνωρίζει ο δάσκαλος ότι η στάση του (χαρακτηρισμοί, μη λεκτική επικοινωνία, θέση απέναντι έκτακτων προβλημάτων, αναφορές στη συμπεριφορά παιδιών με υπερκινητικότητα, στάση στις ομαδικές συγκρούσεις) τυγχάνει καθοριστικής σημασίας για το σχηματισμό της ομαδικής αναπαράστασης για τα παιδιά αυτά και για την συνήχηση της ομάδας; 
·	Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει η δομή και η φύση της Ελληνικής σχολικής κοινωνίας, ώστε μαζί με τον εκπαιδευτικό και τον ψυχολόγο να συνεργαστούν στο σχολικό πεδίο και άλλοι ειδικοί επιστήμονες (κοινωνιολόγοι, γλωσσολόγοι κ .λ. π.) για μια υγιή, πολυπαραγοντική, διεπιστημονική αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων της σύγχρονης εκπαίδευσης;

----------


## πανος12345

νομιζω κυρια κικη οτι δεν τιθεται ζητημα οτι ολα τα τελευταία ερωτηματα του κυριου κουρακη ειναι τα αυτονοητα διαταυθα της επομενης μερας στην οργανωση της εξω-οικογενειακής θα ελεγα και δεν θα παρεμενα μονο στο σχολικο περιβάλλον γιατι η αποοριψη και οι συνεπειες της απο την κοινωνικη ομαδα ενος προβληματικου παιδιου δεν γινεται απο ειδικους για να εκφραζουν συγκεκριμενα συνδρομα και πιθανες επιπλοκες ,
οαλλα απο συνομήλικους του που εχει ισως μεγαλυτερη σημασια για την επιδεινωση της καθε ιδιομορφιας [θα αρκεστω σε αυτην την λεξη ]της συμπεριφορας του....
Επιμενω λιγο για την αναγκη να προσδιοριστουν επιστημονικα καποια στατιστικα στοιχεια για αλλο λογο ..
Δεν εχει καμμια σημασια να βρουμε ταυτοτητα στον ορισμο του αυτοελεγχου μια που διαφωνω με τον εν λογω ειδικο , γιατι δεν αναφερεται σε τροπους η μαλλον αναφερεται σε μια διαδικασια που προς τα εξω αποδιδεται με τροπους αλλα οφειλεται στον ψυχισμο του και αν την αποκοψουμε εννοιολογικα απο αυτη την πραγματικοτητα , τοτε το βαρος πεφτει πειρσσοτερο στην διορθωση του συμπτωματος ακομα μια φορα, αφήνοντας ανενοχλητο το αιτιο που την προκαλεσε ....
Αυτο που προεχει θαλεγα , εινα να πεισουμε την Πολιτεια οτι η αναγκη αυτων των μεταρυθμισεων αφορα μια μεγαλη μεριδα του παιδικου πληθυμσου της Χωρας μας και οτι η συστηματική αναλυση και παρακολουθηση της παιδικης κινητικοτητας χωρις ακομα να χρησιμοποιουμε τις ταμπελες σαν αιτιολογια αλλα απλα τα καθαυτο εκπαιδευτικα αποτελεσματα , ισως πεισει ευκολοτερα 
Για να γινω πιο σαφης και πιο συγκεκριμενος 
*Μια μελετη της σχεσης κινητικοτητας /αποδοσης στο σχολειο θα δειξει φυσικα αυτο που ολοι ζηταμε !* 
Δηλαδη οτι η αποδοση του μαθητη εξαρταται απο ψυχολογικους παραγοντες και συγκεκριμενα απο την υπερκινητικοτητα και τον βαθμο συγκεντρωσης .
Σε πανελλαδικη κλιμακα, μια τετοια μελετη , θα ελυνε τα χερα του επομενου υπουργου παιδειας να αρχισει σταδιακα 
ο εξοπλισμος των σχολικων ψυχολογων με τα απαραιτητα εργαλεια αποτιμησης αυτων των δεικτων και σε δευτερο χρονο , η δημιουργια τμηματων παιδιων με αυτα τα προβληματα , ουτωσωστε τα πενιχρα μεσα της πολιτειας για την υποστηριξη της καταλληλης εκπαιδευτικης αγωγης να μην διαχεονται στον γεννικο πληθυσμο
Επισης αν η σχολικη εκπαιδευση αποκτησει αυτη την διαδικασια , οι πιο κατηρτισμενοι/πεπειραμενοι/ειδικευμενοι δασκαλοι /παιδαγωγοι , πλαισομενοι με ψυχολογους /γλωσσοθεραπευτες /παιδοψυχολογους θα μπορεσουν να προσφερουν απειρως καλυτερες υπηρεσιες απο την απομονωση των παιδων σε εξωσχολικα κεντρα αντιμετωπισης η ακομα χειροτερα , αφηνωντας τα στον χλευασμο της ομαδας της ταξης , συνεπικουρουμενης συχνα της δασκαλας η του δασκαλου ,
απο αγνοια και απο ελλειψη αντιληπτικης ικανοτητας για τις τυχον δυσκολιες προσαρμογης καποιων παιδιων...
Ειναι πολλα εχετε καταρχην δικιο , αλλαζει μονο η οπτικη διροθωσης η δικη μου , που θελει ολες τις λυσειςμεσα στο σχολικο περιβαλλον και οχι γυρω απο αυτο

----------


## πανος12345

η μαχη δινεται μεσα στην κοινωνια και τα παιδια με προβληματα πρεπει απο μικρα να μαθουν μονα τους να αντιμετωπιζουν τα αλλα που απο αγνοια τα αποπερνουν...
στην γυμναστικη ας πουμε, η ταξη των υπερκινητικων , θα κανει θραυση σε σχεση με αυτη των φυσιολογικων , αν μαθουν να διοχευετουν την ενεργεια τους στα σπορ και να αυτοπειθαρχουν στο μαθημα οχι γιατι πρεπει, αλλα γιατι ειναι καταλλληλα προσαρμοσμενο στις δικες τους αναγκες ...

----------


## turtle

Καταρχίν κυρία Κική δεν είναι σύνδρομο αλλά διαταραχή που οφείλεται στο ότι ο εγκέφαλος των παιδιών με ΔΕΠ λειτουργεί διαφορετικά σε κάποια τμήματα που ελέγχουν την προσοχή μνήμη και οργάνωση από τα παιδιά χωρίς ΔΕΠ . 

Αλλά ότι και να πω είναι λίγο γιατί βλέπω ότι το αντιμετωπίζεται με ερασιτεχνισμό .... τι πάει να πει blog ! και ελάτε να μοιραστούμε τις ανυσηχίες μου να ηρεμήσω εγώ ! νομίζετε ότι έτσι βοηθάτε ?

Το καλύτερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι τουλάχιστον να πάτε το παιδί σας σ ένα κέντρο διάγνωσης μαθησιακών δυσκολιών να πάρει την διάγνωση του την προσωπική του διάγνωση γιατί κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική ....και από κει και πέρα να ακολουθηθεί το κατάλληλο πρόγραμμα για εκείνο ...

Τώρα αν από κει και πέρα για λόγους ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης θελήσετε να ενταχθείται σε μια ομάδα αλληλοβοήθειας γονιών παιδιών με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες εκεί έξω υπάρχουν αρκετές εξιδικευμένες ομάδες ... 

Ελπίζω από τότε που έχετε να γράψετε να έχετε βρει το σωστό δρόμο ...

----------


## turtle

Συγνώμη για την ένταση αλλά παίζεται με κάτι που είναι σοβάρο ... και επηρρεάζει την ζωή του παιδιού ολοκληρωτικά ...και όσο νωρίτερα αφού είναι νωρίς ακόμα μπεί στο σωστό δρόμο η διαχείριση αυτής της κατάστασης τόσο καλύτερα θα είναι το παιδί στο μέλλον , συγνώμη αν σας στεναχωρώ αλλά είναι η αλήθεια ....

----------

